
Palau, in Western Pacific, Is First Nation to Ban 'Reef-Toxic' Sunscreens - everybodyknows
https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=663308800
======
everybodyknows
Palau is also going up against the PRC:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17563750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17563750)

Tiny nation, big courage.

